# Seiko discontinued Alpinist SARB017 and also SARB031/033



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

Just a heads up that Seiko is discontinuing the Seiko Alpinist (SARB017) along with the SARB033, SARB035 and SBDX017. So if you've been wanting any of those models you should buy them now.

https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonara


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Please say that the sweet blue dialled version isn't going too.... :sadwalk:


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Please say that the sweet blue dialled version isn't going too.... :sadwalk:


 There were only 500 of those made so they are long gone  Wish they weren't though.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Goridar said:


> There were only 500 of those made so they are long gone  Wish they weren't though.


 :sadwalk:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

That's better than that blue urchin you have ,love :boxing:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mcb2007 said:


> That's better than that blue urchin you have ,love :boxing:


 .....but not better than the orange....









:laugh:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

They did a white ,Ivory dial was that a LE .


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

mcb2007 said:


> They did a white ,Ivory dial was that a LE .


 ...and you didn't MAKE me buy it....just offered it. You just can't get the staff, these days...... :laugh:


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

mcb2007 said:


> They did a white ,Ivory dial was that a LE .


 There has been quite a few Cream dial Alpinists over the years so I'm not sure which one you are referring to but here is a really good article on the history of Alpinist watches and should help you find what your looking for. I found it an interesting read.

https://thespringbar.com/blogs/guides/the-ultimate-seiko-alpinist-collectors-guide

Hope that helps 

Edit: Have to say that I like all of the cream dial variants that I've seen.


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonara


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Alas I guess that it is the unfortunate nature of the beast who produce a million different lines. You end up with companies like Seiko discontinuing popular lines, because in the grand scheme.. And the flip side of the coin is those afraid to offer anything but a core line because that's what they know will sell.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Would this be because of the presage line up and the new cocktail time watches? Seiko seem to have a habit of getting rid of old line ups when they upgrade on a case or movement.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Watch manufacturer's monitor what sells the best and concentrate on production on the most profitable lines.

It's just business. :wink:


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

And on that note I'm fairly happy to have picked up this a few weeks ago (after foolishly flipping my first one a few years back).


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 10, 2013)

Here's one I used to own a couple of years ago. Don't see many of them around. I had to let it go because my failing eyesight was struggling to see it.


----------



## Velizark0 (Oct 29, 2016)

Mine is not going anywhere 

Just thinking about adding SARB033 next to it


----------



## Goridar (Jan 31, 2017)

ZenArcade said:


> Would this be because of the presage line up and the new cocktail time watches? Seiko seem to have a habit of getting rid of old line ups when they upgrade on a case or movement.


 I'm not sure although it would make sense.


----------



## Sway (Feb 18, 2018)

Sad news they are seizing production.

I hope I'm not hijacking the thread...

I'm a noob and want to purchase the alpinist.

Found an eBay seller item number 272353793994
Link
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F272353793994

Just wanted to know if I could buy with confidence from that seller.

Kinds regards

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaselid (Mar 24, 2012)

Sway said:


> Sad news they are seizing production.
> 
> I hope I'm not hijacking the thread...
> 
> ...


 I've bought a number of sarbs from him and everything was perfect.


----------



## Seikotherapy (Nov 29, 2016)

Just picked up an 017 and an 033. Not a huge fan of the 017 personally but it's a fan favourite and likely to accrue some value if kept boxed and sealed for a few years.

Would like to say the 033 will also stay boxed but I'm not sure I can guarantee that! I'll see how it compares with my SARY057.

Loads of people have SARBs so I suspect it will be a long time before the value goes up, eBay will be awash.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I really like the look of that watch apart from the compass bezel, seriously, how often is it actually going to be of any use?

It reminds me of the SKZ211...










Imo the conversion Roy made looks far better & is actually useful....

*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*









Well done Mr Taylor :thumbs_up:


----------



## Andy300 (Feb 1, 2018)

SBDX017 ......... NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 

Think the link info might have this the wrong way round haven't they ?

*"Thinking back, the SBDX017 has been sold for more than 15 years before the model change to the SBDX001."*


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

Damn, I love the green oneon the brown strap, always wanted that watch since I saw @Karrusel get his.  unfortunately no funds for watches at present as just bought something.


----------



## JDMdenon (May 11, 2017)

And now the prices will go up. I never got round to buying my sarb033 !


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonara

Unfortunately, this is true.

If you still want to get some of the few left - refer to:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-SARB017-Mechanical-Alpinist-Automatic-Men-s-Leather-Watch-UK-TAX-FREE/272353793994?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20160908103841%26meid%3D2cfb8f471a394091865baaae4584ab9e%26pid%3D100227%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D8%26mehot%3Dag%26sd%3D272353793994%26itm%3D272353793994&_trksid=p2054502.c100227.m3827

I just got one to keep 

Cheers and HAGWE

Dimi


----------



## Sway (Feb 18, 2018)

weaselid said:


> I've bought a number of sarbs from him and everything was perfect.


Thank you my furry friend!

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

I apologise, I didn't see it at a first glance. I guess it can be deleted now.


----------



## Stuart2103 (Feb 22, 2017)

mitadoc said:


> https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonara
> 
> Unfortunately, this is true.
> 
> ...


 77 sold in 24 hours :swoon:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

JDMdenon said:


> And now the prices will go up...


 Having bought a SARB017 Alpinist just a few weeks ago, all I can is...

*Excellent!*


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mitadoc said:


> I apologise, I didn't see it at a first glance. I guess it can be deleted now.


 I merged the threads


----------



## Cutting edge (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm now even happier I bought an Alpinist a few weeks ago. It's a great watch, and I won't be selling it any time soon, or at all.


----------



## Sway (Feb 18, 2018)

Just ordered one, cant wait for it to arrive.

Just beat the price hike.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Hopefully they'll bring them back in updated form. The Alpinist was one I should have liked, and had the potential for the only watch, but it just didn't float my boat.

Too much to ask we'll get something beautiful like the Champion Alpinist










The other 033/035 were nice as well, but not slim enough. Let's lose the display backs and get dress watches back under 10mm.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I bought a SARB017 new Years ago, liked the compass dial but it came with a bracelet which was just over 7 inches which is no good for me, I got fed up of trying to get extra links off Seiko and sold it in a sulk. I did like it, a lot and loved the compass bezel


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

JDMdenon said:


> And now the prices will go up. I never got round to buying my sarb033 !


 You can still get them new on e-bay for £240 . When they're gone they're gone :biggrin:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEIKO-SARB033-Mechanical-Automatic-Black-Dial-Mens-Wrist-Watch-UK-TAX-FREE/272354122883?epid=9011364703&hash=item3f69921c83:g:ur8AAOSw0UdXwEg

oops now out of stock.~


----------



## Sway (Feb 18, 2018)

longplay said:


> Hopefully they'll bring them back in updated form. The Alpinist was one I should have liked, and had the potential for the only watch, but it just didn't float my boat.
> Too much to ask we'll get something beautiful like the Champion Alpinist
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Gorgeous.

I hope they take inspiration from the 'champion', if/when they bring out another iteration of the alpinist.

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------

